

This Is the New Gizmodo - Samuel_Michon
http://gizmodo.com/#!5752428/this-is-the-new-gizmodo

======
Samuel_Michon
John Gruber does not approve.

<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/02/07/gizmodo-redesign>

